# BGP or BGQ



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

2006 Jetta 2.5L with 150 hp

Which engine to I have, BGP or BGQ?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

there's a sticker on the valve cover with some bar-codes, its on there some where


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Depends on the state it was originally sold in. CA and Northeast emissions states will be BGQ, most others BGP but some BGQ cars did end up in the middle of the country. As the above poster said, it's on a label somewhere.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

I couldn't read the label was too lazy to pull the engine cover to look around. VCDS reported the engine code in the header of the fault code report IIRC


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

I have a Canadian car (Ontario)


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

MANU01 said:


> I have a Canadian car (Ontario)


Ontatrio follows CA Emissions so it should be a BGQ.

Alternatively, you can PM me your VIN and I will find out for ya


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I might be wrong, but if you have an O2 sensor in the cat, you probably have a BGQ as those engines require stricter emissions.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

GTACanuck said:


> Ontatrio follows CA Emissions so it should be a BGQ.
> 
> Alternatively, you can PM me your VIN and I will find out for ya



This is the labels I found, by the front grille:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

You would have to take off your air box and look around the valve cover, there should be a sticker on there somewhere it will tell you what your engine code is that's the only way of finding other that going g to thedealef and providing them with your vin. I found out when i bought an air filter from the dealer


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a sticker in the trunk under the carpet to the right of the spare tire. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenO507 (Nov 7, 2011)

*BGP*

Looked in the trunk and there it was big as life. Beats fighting with the engine cover. Thanks!


----------

